# tirar la casa por la ventana



## COCHI

Hola, alguien sabe cuál es la expresión en ingles para "tirar la casa por la ventana"


----------



## Lucía Sánchez Martínez

Encontré una traducción que dice "to roll out the red carpet".

Es cómo se diría la frase, no una traducción textual.

Saludos y ojalá te sirva.
Lucía


----------



## Alundra

COCHI said:
			
		

> Hola, alguien sabe cuál es la expresión en ingles para "tirar la casa por la ventana"


 
A ver... yo encontré esto:

To throw money down the drain

Espero que te sirva.

Alundra.


----------



## COCHI

Muchísimas gracias a las dos, echaré a suertes a ver cual utilizo


----------



## clipper

Cochi, Ten cuidado con cual utilizas porque tienen sentidos distintos....

"Roll out the red carpet" significa hacer una gran esfuerzo porque vale la pena.
"Throw money down the drain" significa gasta dinero aunque no recibes nada que vale el gasto.......

Yo no se cual sería más cerca del sentido del frase español..........


----------



## Artrella

Hi!
En el "_El Diario de Bridget Jones"_ (Helen Fielding) aparece esta frase >> "He had certainly *pushed the boat out* for his mum and dad"
Según mi diccionario Cambridge >>* push the boat out * UK INFORMAL
to spend a lot of money on celebrating something:
_They really pushed the boat out for Annie's wedding._

(from Cambridge Advanced Learner's Dictionary)

Saludos!


----------



## Eugin

Estoy de acuerdo con Artrella.
Encontré esta expresión   "He really *pushed the boat out *for his daughter´s wedding, lo que sería: "Tiró la casa por la ventana para la boda de su hija"

Saludos!!!


----------



## LaughingJack

Hola,

No soy experto en todos los dichos ingleses pero nunca diría "pushed the boat out."  Quizás sería mejor decir "He 'went all out' for his daughter's wedding."  Ni hubiera entendido "He had certainly *pushed the boat out* for his mum and dad" sin haber leido el subjecto del hilo.

Saludos


----------



## COCHI

Genial, porque justamente era para aplicarlo a los gastos de una boda
Impresionante la velocidad de respuesta y la variedad.
Gracias a todos de nuevo


----------



## crvc

"pushed the boat out." has to be British, not American slang.


----------



## ksequen

crvc said:


> "pushed the boat out." has to be British, not American slang.



It's British, indeed.


----------



## fazulas

Otra possibilidad es "to splash (out)".


----------



## sound shift

The Collins Spanish Dictionary gives a rather "dry" translation of "tirar la casa por la ventana": "to spare no expense", a neutral-register term which is equivalent to "no escatimar gastos". As for "to push the boat out", I've heard it many times.


----------



## selida1983

Se dice que alguien tirar la casa por la ventana” cuando de repente comienza a efectuar gastos superiores a los que acostumbraba. Tan contundente expresión nace de la costumbre que existía en el siglo XIX de tirar literalmente por la ventana los enseres del hogar cuando a alguien le tocaba la Lotería Nacional en España. Ésta nació [en España] bajo el reinado de Carlos III, quien la instauró por Orden de 30 de septiembre de 1763. Las primeras oficinas abrieron sus puertas al público en una casa de la plazuela de San Idelfonso, en Madrid.


----------



## lamoufette

to go all out me parece bien (Estados Unidos). Normalmente se refiere a los deportistas, cuando hacen su mejor esfuerza, pero también se dice de las grandes fiestas.


----------



## wlopez71

Artrella said:


> Hi!
> En el "_El Diario de Bridget Jones"_ (Helen Fielding) aparece esta frase >> "He had certainly *pushed the boat out* for his mum and dad"
> Según mi diccionario Cambridge >>* push the boat out * UK INFORMAL
> to spend a lot of money on celebrating something:
> _They really pushed the boat out for Annie's wedding._
> 
> (from Cambridge Advanced Learner's Dictionary)
> 
> Saludos!



Esta es la traducción correcta.


----------



## Mr.Dent

In American English, "to spend extravagantly".


----------



## Ferrol

También se dice "echar la casa por la ventana"


----------



## Profesorrr

To pay through your nose.

Por ejemplo, "El madrid está dispuesto a tirar la casa por la ventana por fichar a Bale"
"Madrid is willing to pay through its nose to sign Bale.

Es muy informal


----------



## Bevj

Profesorrr said:


> To pay through your nose.
> 
> Por ejemplo, "El Madrid está dispuesto a tirar la casa por la ventana por fichar a Bale"
> "Madrid is willing to pay through its nose to sign Bale.
> 
> Es muy informal



No estoy de acuerdo.
_Pay through the nose_ significa pagar mucho más que hace falta, con el matiz de acabar perjudicándose (gastarse un riñon).  No tiene el mismo sentido.

(Y siempre 'pay through *the* nose' no *your* nose).


----------



## ayuda?

*Echar la casa por la ventanta*

*Also:*
paint the town red (to go all out)

paint the town red


----------



## rajulbat

El diccionario de la casa tiene excelentes opciones. tirar la casa por la ventana - Diccionario Inglés-Español WordReference.com

La que se me ocurrió a mí es _to pull out all the stops._


----------



## Mr.Dent

"Paint the town red" does not mean quite the same thing as "tirar la casa por la ventana". The meaning of "paint the town red" is closer to "irse de juerga".


----------



## ayuda?

That's just your opinion; and you are absolutely wrong about that.


----------



## Mr.Dent

These are definitions of "Paint the town red" supplied at the link which you provided:
To go out into a city or town and have an enjoyable time, typically by visiting various establishments, such as bars,restaurants, clubs, etc
Go on a spree, as in _Whenever they go to New York they want to paint the town red_.
If you *paint the town red*, you go out and enjoy yourself, often drinking alcohol and dancing.

Someone who paints the town red might _tirar la casa por la ventana. _But the two phrases are not equivalent. You could, for example lavishly spend money to redecorate your house or buy an expensive sports car-- that would be _tirar la casa por la ventana, _but it would not be_ paint the town red. _If I am wrong, please explain what the error in my thinking is.


----------



## ayuda?

*To paint the town red* means "to go out and have a good time," "to go all out."
That definition was evident and backed up in the reference I gave.
The idea that some drinking  might be involved is there as well.   And although that is also a possible second meaning, someone might infer from that—that is not the principal meaning. Personally, I do think “to go all out and have a good time” is closer to* echarse la casa por la ventana*.

In fact, now I would go so far as to say it is also clear to me that the opposite of what you claim is true in my opinion; I don’t believe people consider the phrase as necessarily having to do with _*irse de juerga*_ at all...“to go out and get drunk/plastered,” “to go on a bender,” etc.


I think the error of your thinking is to making rather exclusive claims about meaning without really stating clearly that another meaning is also possible; and when claims are made on that basis of “personal opinion” they ought to be _clearly_ stated and include, but not exclude, the other meaning (that’s why both meanings were included in my reference)     —then back it up with supporting material so it isn’t just someone’s personal opinion, since this can leave Spanish speakers confused about as to what the full and accurate meaning of something really is. It really doesn’t take much time to do this.
There is a saying in Spanish that says; echar la casa por la ventana, is there a word in English for this? | SpanishDict Answers


----------



## SuperScuffer

ayuda? said:


> *To paint the town red* means "to go out and have a good time," "to go all out."
> That definition was evident and backed up in the reference I gave.
> The idea that some drinking  might be involved is there as well.   And although that is also a possible second meaning, someone might infer from that—that is not the principal meaning. Personally, I do think “to go all out and have a good time” is closer to* echarse la casa por la ventana*.
> 
> In fact, now I would go so far as to say it is also clear to me that the opposite of what you claim is true in my opinion; I don’t believe people consider the phrase as necessarily having to do with _*irse de juerga*_ at all...“to go out and get drunk/plastered,” “to go on a bender,” etc.
> 
> 
> I think the error of your thinking is to making rather exclusive claims about meaning without really stating clearly that another meaning is also possible; and when claims are made on that basis of “personal opinion” they ought to be _clearly_ stated and include, but not exclude, the other meaning (that’s why both meanings were included in my reference)     —then back it up with supporting material so it isn’t just someone’s personal opinion, since this can leave Spanish speakers confused about as to what the full and accurate meaning of something really is. It really doesn’t take much time to do this.
> There is a saying in Spanish that says; echar la casa por la ventana, is there a word in English for this? | SpanishDict Answers



The link you gave says:-

"Let's paint the town red"= ir de juerga

I think you need to have another look at the definitions of both phrases, because "paint the town red" on the face of it is not the obvious translation for _*echarse la casa por la ventana.*_


----------



## Bevj

I agree.
_Paint the town red _is about going out, having fun, possibly to excess but not necessarily.
_Tirar la casa por la ventana_ is about cost, money, no expense spared.
In some circumstances the two concepts may overlap, but one is not a translation of the other.


----------



## SandhyT

COCHI said:


> Hola, alguien sabe cuál es la expresión en ingles para "tirar la casa por la ventana"


Estaba pensando en "paint the town red" pero no sé si es anticuado. 
O "bringing down the house"


----------



## Mr.Dent

SandhyT said:


> Estaba pensando en "paint the town red" pero no sé si es anticuado.


See Superscuffer and Bevj's remarks above your post.


SandhyT said:


> O "bringing down the house"


This has nothing to do with "tirar la casa por la ventana". It means a performer has massive success with an audience.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

ayuda? said:


> *Echar*_ la casa por la ventana_.




Note that this is not a pronominal expresion. It is either "Tirar" or "Echar" la casa por la ventana. Not "Echarse".

Also,
"To go on a spending spree".


----------



## SandhyT

Mr.Dent said:


> See Superscuffer and Bevj's remarks above your post.
> 
> This has nothing to do with "tirar la casa por la ventana". It means a performer has massive success with an audience.


You're right.


----------

